# BMW X3 Makes Ward’s 10 Best Interior List 2011



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice to see a few American cars on the list too!

And is it just me or could the designers have "flowed" the gauge cluster and top of the dash (left top corner of nav screen) better? For such a fluid interior, that's one sharp angle!

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------

